

Breaking "128-bit Secure" Supersingular Binary Curves [pdf] - jcr
http://arxiv.org/pdf/1402.3668v2

======
jcr
Press release from the university:

[http://actu.epfl.ch/news/epfl-researchers-crack-
unassailable...](http://actu.epfl.ch/news/epfl-researchers-crack-unassailable-
encryption-alg/)

Paper abstract:

[http://arxiv.org/abs/1402.3668](http://arxiv.org/abs/1402.3668)

